

No Tech Co-founder, No Cry - video by You Chews to find co-founder - inspiredworlds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSTHYb4Ij8Y

======
mliubinskas
That's awesome. I like the cheekiness as well. Well done.

I wonder if it will work. I guess it might at least get them some attention.

------
benmreid
Very cool, makes me think all job adverts should be done to a Bob Marley song
;-)

Hope you get some great responses.

